# Sears 5000 wont move



## Capac_Kid (May 29, 2012)

Brand new here and thought I would ask the experts first. The other day my son cut the whole yard of grass and then ran the sweeper. Hlf way back to the shed it stalled. He thought it ran out of gas. I went out there and tried it and it fired right upWith the clutch in I selected 3rd gear and released the clutch. To my suprise it stalled. Pushed in the clutch and it started. Pulled the switch for the deck blades and it stalled. What happened it was running perfect. Any ideas?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its one of the safety switches seat, clutch/brake, or pto. It might just be a pigtail that has come loose from one of them.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Could also be something jamming the belt. A stick, or it fell out and it's jamming on a pulley.


----------



## Capac_Kid (May 29, 2012)

*It moved a little.*

With all the events taking place in my life I needed to get it out of the middle of the yard. I started it and while at high rpms dumped the clutch and it moved about three feet before it stalled. I started it up again and continued this process till I got it in the shed. Does anybody know where the switches are that might be causing this problem? I know about the one under the seat. but was not aware there are any more. Hope its a simple fix or I gotta find another lawn mower. grass is getting pretty long.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

There is one that hits the arm when the mower is engaged, one on the shifter that hits when in reverse, and one attached to the brake/clutch


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It kinda sounds like it is jammed as mentioned, or the brake disc is seized. If it was a switch I dont think it would even start.


----------



## utfd701 (May 20, 2012)

Pulley could have seized as well.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine done this one time, and the belt had come off the transaxle pulley, and stuck in under the pulley.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with Wjjones - somethings not right under the tractor- best bet unfortunately is to get a birds eye view of whats going on under the tractor - probably be easiest to remove the deck and go from front to back checking everything.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Classic symptoms of a bad, misadjusted or disconnected seat switch.
OR 
a bad Operator Presence Relay, if equipped, or connection to the OPR.

Posting the Sears 917.xxxxxx number might allow one to eliminate ONE of the above possibilities.


----------

